# microworms?



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I Need a microworm starter culture. I live in Northern PA, but have no paypal account :/, any suggestions or advice welcome.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe check out your most down-to-earth LFS. None of that Petsmart stuff. I bet they will either have a culture of their own they can sell a piece of for you to start your own or may have a customer they know that grows their own live food they may be able to connect you with!  

Good luck!


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Agree, if you have access to a LFS always start there... I constantly get free stuff at my LFS, and over time have been providing services back, like aquatic plants, and feeder fishies (  )


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

We don't really have any "local" pet shops around. The closest one I know of only carries Betta supplies, around here no one really gets into fish hardcore... unless you consider a couple goldfish or Betta in a bowl hardcore.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I just recently shared my micro-worm culture with the manager of the fish dept. of the local Petsmart and I'll be glad to do so with you too. I'll trust you to mail me a check for postage after you receive your free culture. E-mail me at: [email protected] and we can get started.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is very generous, but you may not relize that I am 14 and do not have a checking account.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

OK so this is even more generous, just tell me where to send them and they're yours for free. I have been keeping fish since I was 5 and I am 63 now and a grandpa so you get the super nostalgia discount.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

One of the nicest things I've seen in a while. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

You are welcome. E-mail your address to me and I will get started. [email protected]


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks dude, your awesome. I've been looking everywhere for those things.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Message Sent


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just for an update, I have received my culture and started a new one, they are multiplying quickly and I will be breeding my bettas soon.  :betta:


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm glad things are turning out well for you. I used to breed Bettas back in the 60's mostly because there was a cache of clean, empty mason jars for preserving tomato sauce in my basement. We were very Italian. I figured the jars would make good homes for developing mail Bettas and they did! I had about 80 jars going at any one time and when up to size sold them for 35 cents apiece to the local petshops. I nearly broke even.


----------



## shuaigefu (Mar 31, 2012)

I just recently shared my micro-worm culture with the manager of the fish dept. of the local Petsmart and I'll be glad to do so with you too. I'll trust you to mail me a check for postage after you receive your free culture. E-mail me at: [email protected] and we can get started.
______________________
What you’re going to wear for the special occasions? Here are some guidelines for building a ready-for-anything special occasion dress wardrobe. Large collection of
Bridesmaid Dresses|Black Junior Bridesmaid Dresses|Sheath Wedding Dresses|Maternity Wedding Dresses


----------

